# 9 month old Flemish Giant male.



## gemgnir (Aug 14, 2011)

Just poking around Craigs List today and found a listing for a Flemish Giant 9 month old male rabbit for rehoming. He is SOOOO cute. Picture is at the link.. He's a charcoal grey color. I already asked my hubby and he said no.. It wouldn't be fair to him anyway to live with us.. we have limited space and wouldn't be able to give him what he deserves. *sigh*.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/2546311021.html


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 14, 2011)

:inlove:


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 14, 2011)

Isn't he ADORABLE? Ugh! Totally wish we could offer him an amazing home! *Trying to be responsible!!!* So so very hard. So glad I have my husband to keep me in check and remind me that we couldn't properly keep him happy. Darn logical and sense making husband!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 14, 2011)

Flemish are very lazy rabbits, if you give them a lot of space, they won't really use it anyway. As long as they can be free run most of the time (which they'll probably spend flaked out on the couch), they'll be fine.  


sas :hearts


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 14, 2011)

Meg, I think he'd be a perfect bunny for you- and he likes kids already  Just make sure he wouldn't beat up your tiny dogs!


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 14, 2011)

I know! Help me convince my hubby! Hahaha! 

No, we really cannot afford another animal at this time.. We aren't "supposed" to have one of the dogs and the bunny at our apartment as it is... and I'm afraid my 14 month old would hurt him! She can be quite boisterous and there's really no where for him to get away from her in our 750 sq ft apartment! We are only a one income family right now.. my hubby works for our church which isn't a very wealthy job, but it is all for the Lord Jesus! 

My hubby is right- we still need to get Levi neutered next month and he might have malocclusion of his teeth and have to have them filed. We've been giving him a lot more hay (we were giving him too many veggies and occasional fruit and the dr. said less veggies NO fruit!) 

Anyway.. sorry for the rant. I want this gorgeous boy so bad! But it isn't a wise decision for us now. I would take him if we could!!


----------

